# Whistle Jigs



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

Paying $1 @ for those name brand jigs? You can make your own out of any jig. I pour my own with long shank hooks.
Mustad & E/C both make them. Use awl to enlarge hole in prop blades just big enough to pass barb of hook. I do this
on a wood block. Slip prop onto hook. Then take hollow brass bead and with awl open it just enough to pop over hook
shank, carefully squeeze back closed with pliers. Then using a paper punch, punch out plastic lids like on coffee cans.
With little plastic discs you have made, take awl and push hole in center, then pop 4 of them over barb and push up to
back up bead. Put drop of Crazy glue on the discs. These will hold prop and bead from sliding back. Once you get the
hang of it you can put them together pretty fast. You can make any size you want, just use prop & bead to match size
of jig.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Fishingisfun (Jul 19, 2012)

I like the looks of your jigs will try making some of my own. Thanks for posting.


----------



## heron153 (Apr 30, 2008)

I assume mustad/ec is the hook maker - where do you get your propellers? Very nice!


----------



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

I bought most of my props from Worth, by bulk. When I run low these days I
buy from Net Craft, they sell smaller lots. When making a lot of same size I
use awl to make 1st one, then use this hole to "gauge" size of drill bit. Then
Use drill press on the rest.
Another tip is to use tin or Babbitt to pour your jig heads, it transmits sound
and vibrations better than lead.


----------

